# How do you join the Pakistan ssg commandos?



## pakman786

I already know for sure that I am gonna join the Pakistan armed forces when I turn 18. I'm gonna 
Move to Pakistan an apply for the army or air force. But, after that how do you join the pak ssg commandos?


----------



## EagleEyes

Pakistani SSG are usually taken from the best within the army. Others can shed more light.


----------



## KHAWAJA IKRAM SHARAF

*How to join SSG in Pakistan Army?*


----------



## stalintom

You will get the opportunity to join in pak ssg commandos when times go. Be brave.


----------



## Black Ops

Is there any age limit to volunteer for ssg?


----------



## Black Ops

EagleEyes said:


> Pakistani SSG are usually taken from the best within the army. Others can shed more light.


Is there any Age limit to volunteer for ssg? i'm really bothered abt it right now.
Can a person from Service Corps (Engineering, Signals, Medical nd Logistics etc) volunteer for SSG and further conduct operations as a part of SSG unit?



EagleEyes said:


> Pakistani SSG are usually taken from the best within the army. Others can shed more light.



Assalam Alikum
is there any age limit to volunteer for SSG? Im really concerned about it rightnow
And tell me if an officer from service corps (engineering, medical, signals and any other technical branch) can volunteer for SSG and further be a part of Ssg unit that conduct operations?


----------

